# Joe Coombs



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

My buddy just took his recent bow kill to Joe Coombs in Loranger, Louisiana. Told me he makes and sales taxidermy forms. I looked it up and he does. Thinking of trying someone else if I ever kill another to get mounted.Any of you in Louisiana seen his work?


----------



## DZelenka (May 6, 2012)

kentwood1 said:


> My buddy just took his recent bow kill to Joe Coombs in Loranger, Louisiana. Told me he makes and sales taxidermy forms. I looked it up and he does. Thinking of trying someone else if I ever kill another to get mounted.Any of you in Louisiana seen his work?


I didn't know Joe was still in business. He did my first deer back in 1980 and one or two after that. He did beautiful work. 

Dan


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

My mistake. He took it to John Coombs. Must be his son.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Joe and John both do quality deer taxidermy.


----------

